# Wich sabots ?



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally broke down & bought a fully rifled cantilever barrel for my 12 gauge remington 870 express to replace my smoothbore. Going to put a bsa red dot on it. I know every barrel shoots sabots differently. Wich brands & makes would you recommend to try. I don't want to buy every one out there to try due to the expense. Maybe limit it to three & see which one groups the best. A friend says Winchester platinum tips work best in his gun. I want to make the best of this new set-up. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive hunted for many years and made many one shot kills with lightfield 1 ouncers. a few years ago i didnt have many and went looking for more pretty close to the season, all i could find was the winchester super X in the gray box, picked up a few boxes, went to the range. much to my suprise, i had found the best shooting and most accurate slug ive ever seen for my mossberg 9200, still getting the one shot kills with them too. im fully stocked up with them [email protected]


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

My cousin shoots an 870 he loves the Hornady SST sabots. He killed a nice 10 at 90yrds quarterin away running, VERY lucky shot. hit it in the right rear processor found the sabot in the front left shoulder deer went 70yrds down a hill and crashed and burned i shoot them out of my mossberg bolt action they shoot excellent for me out to 125yrds as well


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You won't find a bad modern shotgun sabot round from any manufacturer.

You will find some differences in slug weight, design and stated velocities. The fastest have not always grouped the best in my slug guns

I have always found and heard the same from others that each gun is an individual and you may need to feed it a couple of different brands to find what shoots best in your gun.

Finding the best load for your gun can be expensive. I would suggest you purchase one box of two to four different brands. Get your gun on paper with a bore sighter or just a couple of shots at 50 or better yet 100 yds. Without being concerned about adjusting your scope. Shoot a 3 -5 shot group with each brand. Pick the one that you and your gun like best, purchase more of that brand and then adjust your optics


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good advice from Lundy.

I have had good luck with Buckhammers from Remington, and also with Win Super-X sabots.

Lightfield Hybrids have worked for me in the past, but hard to find around here anymore. 

I have been trying to find a 12 ga sabot that will hold a .458 bullet so I can use the 405 grain cast lead I use for my 45-70 to reload my own. So any info is appreciated. (sorry to hijack the thread)

Huntinbull


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

What Lundy said. Then when you find that right load, go buy several boxes from the same Lot #.

I pour and reload my own slugs using the Lyman 525 gr. sabot slug. I can't quite get the same 100 yard accuracy as the Remingtom Copper Sabots from my Remington Super Slug gun but the 3-5" group that I do achieve is well worth it. 25 cents per shot vs. $2.00+ per shot. The end result is the same........a dead deer.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've used the Lightfields with great accuracy, but switched to these with even better accuracy: http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduc...source=hornadysstammo&utm_medium=category0909

We call them Christmas missiles, and you can find them locally too.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Make sure the day you do your testing that there is very little or no wind this has a really big effect with slugs. I have used the Light Field in my 870 for several years with very good results


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Isn't Winchester super X a rifled slug . I thought you weren't suppose to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel. Something about the lead messing up the rifling grooves ? Sabots are inside plastic that catches the grooves that makes them spin. Super X is what I shot out of my smoothbore. Anyone like to comment on this because now I'm not sure?.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

I second the hornady sst. i use them in my mossy 20 and my remington 870 12 gauge. one nice thing is they dont kick near as much as some other ones i have tried they are deadly accurate also. just my .02


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

they say you are not supposed to shoot rifled slugs out of rifled barrels, but my buddy has winchester 1300 for the past 15 years with rifled barrel and he shoots winchester rifled slugs out of it, and all be damned thry are accurate. 2 years ago he shot a doe at 90 yards between trees and shot her in the neck where he said he was aiming, but noing him he was aiming for the ass.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bluefinn said:


> Isn't Winchester super X a rifled slug . I thought you weren't suppose to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel. Something about the lead messing up the rifling grooves ? Sabots are inside plastic that catches the grooves that makes them spin. Super X is what I shot out of my smoothbore. Anyone like to comment on this because now I'm not sure?.


my bad, i am talking about super x sabots


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

My 870 Express has a Mossberg rifled barrel and it likes LightFileds the best. I shot several different brands to choose Lightfields, but wear a shoulder pad if you do this.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bluefinn said "Isn't Winchester super X a rifled slug . I thought you weren't suppose to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel." 

I meant Winchester Supreme Sabot's, that was my bad. Black box.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

I shoot Winchester Partion Gold 385 grain, 7/8 ounce, 2 3/4 inch out of my 11-87 with a Hastings barrel and they shoot very well. They produce 1900 fps coming out too. It will all depend on your gun.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bluefinn said:


> Isn't Winchester super X a rifled slug . I thought you weren't suppose to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel. Something about the lead messing up the rifling grooves ? Sabots are inside plastic that catches the grooves that makes them spin. Super X is what I shot out of my smoothbore. Anyone like to comment on this because now I'm not sure?.


I would NOT recommend shooting rifled slugs out of a fully rifled barrel. Sabots only. 
You can however shoot sabots out of a smooth bore barrel, but why would you want to? It's just too expensive without any added accuracy.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I sighted in my 870 at the range yesterday and tested it with a few different brands of sabots.

I'm not claiming a scientific or statistical study since my wallet or shoulder couldn't take the beating of firing a couple hundred sabots.

Setup: 12 GA 870 Express with 23" Rifled/Cantilever Barrel
3x9 Leupold Ultimateslam Scope

Distance: 100yds (All shots were fired from a benchrest)

Sabots Tested: Brenneke K.O, Hornady SST, Rem Solid Copper, Rem AccuTip, Rem Core-Lokt and Winchester Supreme Platinum Tip.

Both the Hornady SST's and the Win. Platinum tips produced three shot groups under 2 1/2". The point of impact for the Hornady's was nearly 8" above the Winchester's. As a side note, those Winchester's kick like freaking mules! By far, the hardest kickers of the bunch. The Platinum's that I dug out of the ground behind the target stayed togeather and expaned beautifully. Just like the pic on the box.

The Rem AccuTip surprised me by being nearly as accurate as the Hornady's. I wasn't really expecting much from shells with a ugly piece of green plastic stuck on the front.

I got groups between 4" and 5" with the Core-lokts, solid copper and K.O's.

All good enough to kill a deer but not as good for me as the Hornady or Winchester.

I'm going with the flatter shooting Hornady SST.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

My gun (870 20 gauge fully rifled) LOVES lightfields and hates everything else including the hornady ones.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I shoot 12g 3" Federal Barnes Expander's out of my Remington 870 w/cantilever barrel and 3X9 Nikon scope. At 50 yards I am 1' high and 1/2 a part. At 100 yards, dead on and about 1" a a part. Try getting your barrel ported and try using a thumbhole stock. It will take the bite out of the recoil. I also had the trigger redone and it now has around 3.5lbs of trigger pull.


----------

